# ,  / > Yaesu >    S- FT-707

## RN3RGM

,   Yaesu FT-707,      s-metr,           !

----------

RN3RGM

----------


## RN3RGM

,         2-3 ,     s-   ,  alc

----------

RN3RGM

----------


## RU4UU

C84.  Q20 Q21     S   ALC. 
   ?

----------

RN3RGM

----------


## RU4UU

agc-f  - "-" .        ?        ?

----------


## RN3RGM

*RU4UU*,   ,       s-:
S- 
)    20,     14.250 ,        .
)      ,       .
)  ,    ,  VR2003 (IF Unit) ,         .     ,          .
 )   90     ,   VR2004 (IF Unit) ,   10  .
*      ,     ?*

----------


## RA9SVY

FT-707!



> ,     ?


 (, )     ,       .     USB-  ,   ,   "".  -    - - ,     . 
*RN3RGM*   ,     . 
  FT-707       "-"   AVR UNIT    "".    .   12   ,       . -...
  ,     ,   S-.           .  !

----------


## RA9SVY

MARK       50 .   - .     ,   .          ----   FT-707, FP-707   .   ,   .      .    .

----------


## RA9SVY

> MARK       *50* .


 ,  *25* .
       ,  ,  .    ,    25 . , 7125 .  LSB  USB,  .    -     CLAR.     ,      7125     ,     .    7125   -   ,   . ,         . ,         MARK.      .
 FT-707       .    - .      .

----------


## RA9SVY

: 
   FP-707  ,       (    ),         "-" (  !),           .       100    ,     -   !
  ,   "-",     -     ,      .  -      -.  . 
      .    .      Electronica E-06.    (  )   ,            ,   Notch-    RV3YF.     ,   .   -.      ( )     . 
 
  :  MFJ-1045,   , - RSM-600.     #11.
     ,    .     SSB 100  ().
        -     .      1.  .
     ( ,  ,    ,   9-     ).
     ,    .
 :    ,   .   .

----------


## RA9SVY

S- (   )       RF.

----------


## ua3rmb

> RF.


,   ? 
Yaesu (      )      ,     S-   .

----------


## ua3rmb

RGM-a  ?

----------


## ua3rmb

> .


   RN3RGM.    S-       ?

----------


## RN3RGM

https://youtu.be/9Zk2kewCN84

----------


## RN3RGM

*UU7JD*,   s-   ???   ?

----------


## RN3RGM

*UU7JD*,        ?

----------


## RN3RGM

*UU7JD*,      ?        ?

----------


## RN3RGM

*UU7JD*,      ,

----------

RN3RGM

----------


## RN3RGM

*R0JF*,         ,  ,        !    -    ,       ,   ,  s-

----------


## ua3rmb

> 3. " " -    .


     . 




> S-  FT-707..?


.

----------

